# Main > News >  Massive Map Tile Set for Sci-Fi Games

## Gamerprinter

The Massive Map Tile Set: Starships and Stations is now available at DrivethruRPG - 36 double-side printed map tiles to premium cardstock at 8 x 10 inches (72 tiles total). Half the tiles are 4 each of straight corridors, "L" turn left or right corridors, 3 ways, 4 ways, and 4 deep shaft corridors. Then the other side is 36 standard bays: bridge, cargo hold, sick bay, laboratories, weapon bays, galleys, break areas and more. Though I have Starfinder compatibility on the cover, as long as a square grid fits your game, these tiles are sci-fi game system agnostic. So it works for Starfinder, Star Wars, Traveller, Cyberpunk or any other sci-fi game usage... enjoy!

GP



Download *HERE*...

----------

